# Little Three Mile Creek Discharge...



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Was down that way today for a few hours fishing, talk to several nice guys. I was just wondering if any of them nice men were on here. Anyone down there today around 10am-2pm? We might have met!


----------



## mystic4314 (May 20, 2006)

If you also fish point pleasant we have met ?
were you there with your sister?


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I fished toward the upper end of the mouth, where the metal/iron goes out into the water from both sides or what not. I was there with a friend who is much older than me.


----------



## Fishinlady (Jan 31, 2008)

Mystic,

I am a new member of OGF as of today. I was at the WWD in Aberdeen on Sunday and Monday with my sister and I also fish Point Pleasant. I believe I talked to you. Are you the one with a ponytail?


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

nope, short hair


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

i was fishing to your left and next to you with a friend who didn't have waters on. you 2 did pretty well considering how tough the fishing was that day.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

jkeeney20

I was sick that day (-kinda-hehe-well of work) and was fishing the boil with no luck. I think your buddy was talking to me for a while. It was nice to get out and just sling around some lures! 

We'll get em next time!


----------



## mystic4314 (May 20, 2006)

Fishnlady welcome to the OGF and yes im the one with the ponytail good to see ya here and im sure ill see on the water


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, you were throwing the baitcaster...standing on the rocks...nice to meet ya!!!


----------



## Saugerman10 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to jump in here, but where is three mile creek exactly. I live down from cincy on the Ky side
Chip


----------

